# Fastest and easiest low tech carpet plant



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Dwarf sag has done well for me...not quite no CO2 added, but still not very much, and it has grown quickly.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

High light no CO2! Good luck! 
That being said dwarf sag grows/spreads really fast.

I love your icon for your picture.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

zackariah said:


> High light no CO2! Good luck!
> That being said dwarf sag grows/spreads really fast.
> 
> I love your icon for your picture.
> ...


lol thank you very much


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

Dwarf sag mostly... why not pearlweed? It's a great choice.

There aren't many plants that can't carpet WO co2.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Pearlweed is great but I've not tried it without co2. They named it right, because in my tanks it grows as fast as weeds


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cooledwhip said:


> Dwarf sag mostly... why not pearlweed? It's a great choice.
> 
> There aren't many plants that can't carpet WO co2.


the all ancient Cooledwhip, hows it been lol. I already have a pearweed carpet, looking to make a carpet next to it... ill put a pic so u can see here in a sec.

Well its pretty much a carpet by now, I originally had 2 bunches (like 10 small stems) I planted them sideways and BAM its a weed practically :l I trim it weekly so its pretty high maintenance even low tech.








Tank shot









Bump: also I use a lot of fertilizers, the whole seachem line practically so that probably helps!


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

That ain't a carpet, this is a carpet!










If no one gets the reference I'm sorry I'm old!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

zackariah said:


> That ain't a carpet, this is a carpet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL you think that's a carpet PHHHH








THIS IS A CARPET BABY















just kidding isn't my pic. LOL but seriously, I don't let my pearlweed carpet go all crazy high up I keep it as low as I can get it, just got done re-arranging that tank so its not carpeted really anymore, has to rejuvenate!


----------



## Deutschlandiesel (Nov 27, 2016)

96watts on a 37g no co2 does dhg have a shot at carpeting. Im open to other options though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

DHG may work BTW. Monte Carlo could be worth a shot. Helathium tenellum and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis are what people used to use before CO2 injection came around if I'm not wrong. Some of the Marsilea species may be worth a shot.
EDIT: L. mauritana may be easier than L. brasiliensis. Also none of these will be that fast, patience will be the name of the game. S. repens may also work, but you would have to trim and replant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatopsian (Dec 11, 2016)

zackariah said:


> That ain't a carpet, this is a carpet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that ain't a carpet! That's a shagg rug!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

zackariah said:


> That ain't a carpet, this is a carpet!
> 
> If no one gets the reference I'm sorry I'm old!


That's not a nooyf (knife), this is a nooyf

I could spend all day only speaking in 80's movie quotes so I appreciated it


----------



## Deutschlandiesel (Nov 27, 2016)

Opare said:


> DHG may work BTW. Monte Carlo could be worth a shot. Helathium tenellum and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis are what people used to use before CO2 injection came around if I'm not wrong. Some of the Marsilea species may be worth a shot.
> EDIT: L. mauritana may be easier than L. brasiliensis. Also none of these will be that fast, patience will be the name of the game. S. repens may also work, but you would have to trim and replant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you very much sir. I will look into them. Is it possible to carpet using more than one species to give an interesting effect? Has this been done? Does it work with proper maintenance and ferts? What is your recommendation from nilocg as far as an entry level "starter fert" to help enhance production?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

you can mix carpets if that's what your trying to say/ask, like plant DHG but with some other carpeting plants in the mix... it works, gives it a really nice effect


----------



## Deutschlandiesel (Nov 27, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> you can mix carpets if that's what your trying to say/ask, like plant DHG but with some other carpeting plants in the mix... it works, gives it a really nice effect




Do you think my light will be sufficient given the height of my tank for the effect I'm trying to achieve? Substrate is ecocomplete capped with flourite. Perhaps some extremely low lying carpet plant in the very foreground with DHG behind. Maybe two species on each side. Something else besides DHG for the second row on the opposite side. Ideas are welcomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Deutschlandiesel said:


> Do you think my light will be sufficient given the height of my tank for the effect I'm trying to achieve? Substrate is ecocomplete capped with flourite. Perhaps some extremely low lying carpet plant in the very foreground with DHG behind. Maybe two species on each side. Something else besides DHG for the second row on the opposite side. Ideas are welcomed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


idk about your light(ing) but by looks, if you mix DHG and pearlweed (low cut) then I think it will look pretty 0 Pearlweed you need to cut super low though to achieve small leaves.


----------



## Deutschlandiesel (Nov 27, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> idk about your light(ing) but by looks, if you mix DHG and pearlweed (low cut) then I think it will look pretty 0 Pearlweed you need to cut super low though to achieve small leaves.




It's a 4x 24watt 6500k t5ho zoomed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

with that light I think you may be able to just slide with DHG and pearlweed, but I think getting a new LED light would be a good option as well IMO


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

True. The bushier one is more of a carpet. You should trim it more th ough...
I used to have a massive carpet and I was pulling pearlweed out daily but I let the tank go and it all had to get tossed. I probably had a couple hundred dollars worth of pearlweed!

I plan on starting my "colony" back up. It's such an easy plant.

Dwarf sag is an option, but it's a really heavy root feeder and you would need a dirt substrate for it to grow fast. 

S repens is an option. 

Mosses can actually be good carpet plants. Take some mesh and "sew" the moss strands in between the mesh and let them grow. They will grow upwards and you pusht he mesh under the substrate and it looks like a carpet.

What do you mean ancient? I just wondered why you stopped posting on the other forum and why here? 
Set that 75 gallon tank up already! and DIRT IT!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Deutschlandiesel said:


> Thank you very much sir. I will look into them. Is it possible to carpet using more than one species to give an interesting effect? Has this been done? Does it work with proper maintenance and ferts? What is your recommendation from nilocg as far as an entry level "starter fert" to help enhance production?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful with mixing carpets as stuff can start to uproot if bottom parts of the carpet die, from being too shaded etc. You can get that problem in a single-species carpet too, but just something to be aware of. Additionally species which spread in similar ways will just not work together, like Monte Carlo and HC, it will look weird.
Also controlling where you want stuff mixed is gonna be non-existent you just gotta let it happen.
NicolG has a good all-in-one fertiliser if I'm not mistaken?
Sorry for hijacking the thread a bit OP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cooledwhip said:


> True. The bushier one is more of a carpet. You should trim it more th ough...
> I used to have a massive carpet and I was pulling pearlweed out daily but I let the tank go and it all had to get tossed. I probably had a couple hundred dollars worth of pearlweed!
> 
> I plan on starting my "colony" back up. It's such an easy plant.
> ...


LOL honestly cooledwhip I cant set the 75 up yet! but let me tell you when I do im taking it nice and easy, very slowly I don't want to rush! that tank is going to be "my dream community tank" either doing it a HUGE iwugami or dutch/jungle mix. Also I was banned on other forums for copyright, even though I gave credit... they said it was temporary for 1 week but hey look where I am lol. I don't mind though, if they had to take their time to ban a senior member for copyright while giving credit that's their loss not mine  on here I be the best I can be and double check myself though, read the rules on here like 6 whole times :wink2: 
And idk if the 75 will be dirted or not... that I haven't though about in a while but it is still up for question! Also I like your moss idea, but how would I put that in the substrate? or would I just tie some small gravel rocks on it to make it sink to the bottom? 
And again its good to read your words again my friend!

Bump:


Opare said:


> Careful with mixing carpets as stuff can start to uproot if bottom parts of the carpet die, from being too shaded etc. You can get that problem in a single-species carpet too, but just something to be aware of. Additionally species which spread in similar ways will just not work together, like Monte Carlo and HC, it will look weird.
> Also controlling where you want stuff mixed is gonna be non-existent you just gotta let it happen.
> NicolG has a good all-in-one fertiliser if I'm not mistaken?
> Sorry for hijacking the thread a bit OP.
> ...


Kind of like rotala im guessing, if you let it grow huge and bushy all the inside of it dies off and is brown-goo


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I used Blyxa Japonica and I'm quite pleased with the results. I dose EI with medium light and glut.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought I had a shaggy carpet! Looks good. Nice looking lotus too. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

goodbytes said:


> I used Blyxa Japonica and I'm quite pleased with the results. I dose EI with medium light and glut.


Looks really nice and green  good going! lol just trimmed my PW so hoping that grows back to more of a horizontal angel


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

I've had good luck with DHG (Belem I think, the kind with the blades that curl down) in one of my 10 gallon. I do dose excell in small amounts a couple times a week though. I think it looks nice when carpeted. Running on a sat plus pro, also dosing K and Fe, once or twice a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> LOL honestly cooledwhip I cant set the 75 up yet! but let me tell you when I do im taking it nice and easy, very slowly I don't want to rush! that tank is going to be "my dream community tank" either doing it a HUGE iwugami or dutch/jungle mix. Also I was banned on other forums for copyright, even though I gave credit... they said it was temporary for 1 week but hey look where I am lol. I don't mind though, if they had to take their time to ban a senior member for copyright while giving credit that's their loss not mine  on here I be the best I can be and double check myself though, read the rules on here like 6 whole times :wink2:
> And idk if the 75 will be dirted or not... that I haven't though about in a while but it is still up for question! Also I like your moss idea, but how would I put that in the substrate? or would I just tie some small gravel rocks on it to make it sink to the bottom?
> And again its good to read your words again my friend!
> 
> ...


Really? Copyright?? BS.

Yeah they are pretty harsh on those forums... I got a temp ban for when I told you it was stupid to buy a fish then consider killing it when you had no space for it. 

Yeah TANK your time on the tank... lol. I would do a jungle. Iwagumi tanks are SO overdone and boring... make it a jungle. Get a piece of mesh, like mesh wire, (google) and let the moss grow on that. It sinks on it's own. If it doesn't just put some gravel underneath it. It looks really nice for moss.

Bump:


goodbytes said:


> I used Blyxa Japonica and I'm quite pleased with the results. I dose EI with medium light and glut.


Nice tank.. What substrate did you use? 

Also does that tank have CO2? I've been considering blynx japonica for a while. Nice plant.
I like your scape.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

cooledwhip said:


> Nice tank.. What substrate did you use?
> 
> Also does that tank have CO2? I've been considering blynx japonica for a while. Nice plant.
> I like your scape.


That's Safe-T-Sorb--very cheap. I ended up liking the color of it a lot better than I thought I would. I had a heck of a time keeping the Blyxa planted for the first few months but I just started burying it deeper beneath the crown and it didn't rot so that worked out. 

No CO2, I do a 5mL dose of Metricide every day which is almost a double dose of glut. There is the argument that the extra glut doesn't help the plants do any better but I dose the extra for its algicidal effects. I still have to run a magnetic algae cleaner over the glass once a week though because I'm running twin 24/7s.


----------



## Deutschlandiesel (Nov 27, 2016)

cooledwhip said:


> Yeah TANK your time on the tank... lol. I would do a jungle. Iwagumi tanks are SO overdone and boring... make it a jungle.



Yeah I plan on doing the same thing. A carpet in the front will look nice but as far as the back goes it want it to be pretty darn thick full of plants. Should of bought a 40 breeder for a bigger footprint. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

goodbytes said:


> That's Safe-T-Sorb--very cheap. I ended up liking the color of it a lot better than I thought I would. I had a heck of a time keeping the Blyxa planted for the first few months but I just started burying it deeper beneath the crown and it didn't rot so that worked out.
> 
> No CO2, I do a 5mL dose of Metricide every day which is almost a double dose of glut. There is the argument that the extra glut doesn't help the plants do any better but I dose the extra for its algicidal effects. I still have to run a magnetic algae cleaner over the glass once a week though because I'm running twin 24/7s.


Yeah the color is awesome. I'm using that in my next tank.


----------

